# Funny Golden Teeth?



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie has a slight underbite, and it amkes for a cute little smile.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner's teeth are the same way. My other two have normal teeth though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think all the goldens I have met have had the lower two middle teeth protrude further than the others. Both my guys have this same "feature".


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup, all Goldens have the funny looking bottom middle teeth that protrude out further than the others. Tucker's are that way and Tyson just got his bottom front adult teeth in this past week and his are like that too. I think it's adorable. :bowl:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not all Goldens have that, but many do  It is not uncommon to see the bottom 2 incisors dropped, and sometimes they will go forward too. It is one of the things I always seem to notice


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not Max's front two that are odd - it's the first one to the left of them looking at him straight on. It is a bit back than all the others. It used to bother me but now I see it as an easy identifier if he was lost - and not that's it's a compliment, I say it makes him fit right in here in Schuy. County.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I just went to look! Willow's teeth are very straight but the 2 lower middle teeth are smaller than the rest.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper has a snaggle tooth. It didn't fall out when he was a puppy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think all the goldens I have met have had the lower two middle teeth protrude further than the others. Both my guys have this same "feature".


Both my goldens had this "feature" too.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen some odd one's, but they aren't Goldens...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

:roflmao:

That is too funny!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Too funny! 

Kirby's middle two bottom teeth are a little lower then the other two, gives her a really cute grin.

Darby's teeth are nice an even/straight.


----------

